
Ask HN: What do you think about Static Site Generators? - twapi
I&#x27;ve trying different static site generators these days, from Gatsby to Eleventy. What do you think about these tools and JAM stack?
======
smoyer
There are a lot of them to play with -
[https://github.com/pinceladasdaweb/Static-Site-
Generators](https://github.com/pinceladasdaweb/Static-Site-Generators). I'm
not sure which ones you've tried but one of the pitfalls of switching to a
static site generator is that there's no easy way (other than trying them) to
compare features. I'd still advise picking one that's based on a language you
know (or want to learn). I'm using Hugo and find that I can make it do what I
want ... it's also blazing fast.

------
mcherm
Well, I use a static site generator for my blog
([https://mcherm.com](https://mcherm.com)). It gives me confidence it can
scale well and for a blog site static content (with simple dynamic content
being rendered in the browser) is just fine.

